# PokéF***



## Shocksuspect (Mar 25, 2010)

To commemorate Pokemon Heart Gold and Soul Silver (in my own rather dumb way) I had a go at doing something which has been done a few times on YouTube, but hasn't ever really been that good. I'm talking about censoring the Pokemon Theme tune with bleep cuts, and my own take on it can be viewed below:



Of course, this kind of thing might not appeal to you, but I find these kind of censored videos really funny (like the infamous Count Censored video on YouTube). My channel also has DS reviews and other censored videos, so feel free to check it out here:

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheShockSuspect


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 25, 2010)

I found it rather funny. Some of the bleeps were too long, though.

Otherwise, good job.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 25, 2010)

That gave me a good laugh, I enjoyed it thoroughly. Good jurb!


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 7, 2010)

Reminds me of Friends4Never, Some dude on YT maked a voice-over of Pokemon, But yeah, It was darn funny, Lol.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2010)

Video removed by the user, apparently.


----------



## The Pi (Apr 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Video removed by the user, apparently.



same here


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2010)

nathanking said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, obviously...


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 13, 2010)

Thats predictable, Lol, Otherwise you get 4Kids entertainment and Nintendo on your tail, Lol.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 13, 2010)

Aww i wanted to hear it.


----------



## Gore (Apr 15, 2010)

where are you from? I can't tell from accent


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 16, 2010)

Seems I am a bit late


----------

